# ارجو متابعة المعماريين .......



## soso2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

هذه حصيلة موضوع قد تم البدء فيه فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20866
الجدول وصل يا شباب وارجو متابعة الاسماء بالمواعيد المكتوبة حتى نستطيع انجاز هذا العمل ، ولا يشترط ان من كتب اسم المعمارى هو من يضع معلومة عنه ولكن امامنا يومين لكل معمارى نضع عنه نبذة مكتوبة ونبذة عن مشاريعه ...... اتمنى كل من شارك فى كتابة الاسماء يشارك فى المعلومات ....


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / احمد ميتو*

مسابقة قومية ( لتصميم نصب تذكارى و متحف للشهداء المصريين برفح)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / احمد ميتو*

يتبع ................


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / احمد ميتو*

_معرض دولي 6 اكتوبر_


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / احمد ميتو*

_متحف المنصورة_


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / احمد ميتو*

احمد ميتو.......معماري القرون القادمة .. 

دة كان عنوان احد المواضيع هنا بالمنتدى و به مناقشات عديدة على المعمارى /احمد ميتو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=182

و هذه صورة للمعمارى / احمد ميتو


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / انتونى جودى*

ساعرض ما لدى من بعص صور لاعماله
و لكن للاسف ليس لدى من الحديث عنه
و نرجو مشاركة جميع الاعضاء و كل من لديه معلومة لافادة الاخرين


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / انتونى جودى*

يتبع...........


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / انتونى جودى*

يتبع............................


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*المعمارى / انتونى جودى*

يتبع.................................


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (5 أغسطس 2006)

thx. ra_sh_1984
لكل المعلومات دي
كان نفسي اشارك بس ما عندي معلومات عن معظم الاسماء:4:


----------



## soso2006 (6 أغسطس 2006)

رغدة المعمارى اللى بعد احمد ميتو هو الفر التو مش انتونى جاودى ..........
وشكرا على مساهماتك فى الموضوع ......
واسفة لانشغالى عنكم


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (6 أغسطس 2006)

نعم اعرف يارسارة ان بعد احمد ميتو هو الفر التو و لكن لم اجد عندى ما اضيفه و وجدت المعمارى التالى بدأ فبدأت معه.

و شكرا لك.


----------



## Mosaad (8 أغسطس 2006)

فين ياشباب باقى المعماريين؟
عاوزيين نمشى على الجدول لتحقيق اقصى استفادة!!!


----------



## Mosaad (8 أغسطس 2006)

فين ياشباب باقى المعماريين؟
عاوزيين نمشى على الجدول لتحقيق اقصى استفادة!!!


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

اعذرونى اعرف انه قبل انتونى جودى و لكن وجدت مشاريع له ..... ارجو تكون مفيدة للجميع ان شاء الله​ 







[FONT=Helvetica,Arial]*Alvar Aalto*[/FONT]​ 

(b. Kuortane, Finland 1898; d. Helsinki, Finland 1976) 
Alvar Aalto was born in Kuortane, Finland in 1898, the son of a surveyor. He graduated with honors from Helsinki Polytechnic in 1921 after which he opened his own practice. He held the position of Professor of Architecture at MIT 1946 to 1948, and was President of the Academy of Finland 1963-68. 
Although his early work borrowed from the neoclassic movement, he eventually adapted the symbolism and functionalism of the Modern Movement to generate his plans and forms. Aalto's mature work embodies a unique functionalist/expressionist and humane style, successfully applied to libraries, civic centers, churches, housing, etc. 
A synthesis of rational with intuitive design principles allowed Aalto to create a long series of functional yet non-reductionist buildings. Alvar Aalto generated a style of functionalism which avoided romantic excess and neoclassical monotony. Although Aalto borrowed from the International Style, he utilized texture, color, and structure in creative new ways. He refined the generic examples of modern architecture that existed in most of Europe and recreated them into a new Finnish architecture. Aalto's designs were particularly significant because of their response to site, material and form. 
Aalto generated a large body of work in Germany, America, and Sweden. Often at work on multiple projects, he tended to intermingle ideas and details within his work. The spectrum of Aalto's work exhibits a sensual detailing that separates him from most of his contemporaries.​ 


Aalto was a master of form and planning, as well as of details that relate a building successfully to its users. His buildings have provided renewed inspiration in the face of widespread disillusionment with high modernism on one hand, and post-modernism on the other. Aalto died in Helsinki in May 1976.​






PROJECTS:​ 

*Aalto Studio*, at Munkkiniemi, Helsinki, Finland, 1956. 
*Aalto Summer House*, at Muuratsalo, Finland, 1953. 
*Academic Bookshop*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1962 to 1969. 
*Baker Dormitory*, at Cambridge, Massachusetts, 1947 to 1948. 
*Enso-Gutzeit Headquarters*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1959 to 1962. 
*Finnish Pavilion, 1937*, at Paris, France, 1935 to 1937. 
*Finnish Pavilion, 1939*, at New York, New York, 1939. 
Flats at Bremen, at Neue Vahr district, Bremen, Germany, 1958 to 1962. 
Flats at Hansaviertel, at Hansaviertel, Berlin, Germany, 1955 to 1957. 
*Flats at Lucerne*, at Lucerne, or Luzern, Switzerland, 1965 to 1968. 
*House of Culture*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1955 to 1958. 
*Mount Angel Library*, at Mount Angel, Oregon, 1970. 
*National Pensions Building*, at Helsinki, Finland, competition 1949, built 1952. 
*Otaniemi Technical University Library*, at Otaniemi, Finland, 1964 to 1969. 
*Otaniemi Technical University*, at Otaniemi, Finland, 1949 competition, completed 1964. 
*Paimio Sanatorium*, at Paimio, Finland, 1929 to 1933. 
*Riola Parish Church*, at Riola, Italy, 1975 to 1978. 
*Saynatsalo Town Hall*, at Saynatsalo, Finland, 1949 competition, built 1952. 
*Seinajoki Library*, at Seinajoki, Finland, 1963 to 1965. 
*Seinajoki Town Hall*, at Seinajoki, Finland, 1962 to 1965. 
Turun Sanomat Building, at Turku, Finland, 1927 to 1929. 
Viipuri Library, at Vyborg, USSR, 1927 to 1935. 
*Villa Carre*, at Bazoches-sur-Guyonne, France, 1956 to 1959. 
*Villa Mairea*, at Noormaku, Finland, 1937 to 1939. 
*Worker's Club*, at Jyvaskyla, Finland, 1924​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Aalto Studio*, at Munkkiniemi, Helsinki, Finland, 1956


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Aalto Summer House*, at Muuratsalo, Finland, 1953.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Academic Bookshop*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1962 to 1969.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Baker Dormitory*, at Cambridge, Massachusetts, 1947 to 1948.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Enso-Gutzeit Headquarters*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1959 to 1962


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

Flats at Hansaviertel, at Hansaviertel, Berlin, Germany, 1955 to 1957


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*House of Culture*, at Helsinki, Finland, 1955 to 1958


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Mount Angel Library*, at Mount Angel, Oregon, 1970


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

يتبع..............


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

يتبع..............


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*National Pensions Building*, at Helsinki, Finland, competition 1949, built 1952


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

يتبع..............


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Otaniemi Technical University Library*, at Otaniemi, Finland, 1964 to 1969


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Riola Parish Church*, at Riola, Italy, 1975 to 1978


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Saynatsalo Town Hall*, at Saynatsalo, Finland, 1949 competition, built 1952


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Seinajoki Library*, at Seinajoki, Finland, 1963 to 1965


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Villa Mairea*, at Noormaku, Finland, 1937 to 1939


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Alvar Aalto*

*Worker's Club*, at Jyvaskyla, Finland, 1924


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

*نرجو مشاركة جميع الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اتمنى تكون مشاريع مفيدة لكل الاعضاء

و ياريت وجود مشاركات من جميع الاعضاء و المشرفين فى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا لافادة الجميع و اثراء المنتدى و توين مكتبة للمعماريين بمستوى جيد ان شاء الله.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (9 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤال ممكن اجابة عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل الموضوع غير هام الى هذه الدرجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو لو كان كذلك اخبارى حتى لا اكمل فيه و اضيع وقتى فى غير مكانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و شكرا للاجابات مقدما


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (9 أغسطس 2006)

ابداً فالموضوع مهم جداً
واني اخجل من نفسي عندما اجد مشاركة جديدة و لا اعرف اشارك:55: لعدم معرفتي
و اخجل ايضا عندما واجدت انك المشارك الوحيد

:4: :80: :86:


----------



## tassa1252002 (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا سارة ولكى امام عمل معمارى حقيقة غريب ومخيف فى نفس الوقت وحقيقة اننى لا ارتاح لمثل تلك الاعمال الهندسية الدالة على نمط سلوك شاز وانحرافى غير سوى هذا من وجهة نظرى انا


----------



## distinguished (10 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر خاص*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أولا شكرا لصاحبة الفكرة سوسو... 

ثانيا شكرا جزيييييييييييلا ra_sh_1984
على هذا المجهود الجبااااااااااار وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك...:84:

أختك distinguished


----------



## distinguished (10 أغسطس 2006)

*أود المشاركة... ولكن*

المعماري حسب الجدول "الترتيب":
اميل جاك رولمان...
أول مرة أسمع به...
حاولت البحث عنه ولكن لم أحصل على نتيجة...
هل لي باسمه بالأحرف الانجليزية حتى يتسنى لي البحث عنه؟؟؟
وهل لي أن أعرف من أي بلد هو؟؟؟

كذلك المعماري الذي بعده "الجنيدل"...
وأكرر شكري لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع... وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه جل الإستفادة...:12:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا جدا لردك ARCHI-LAB و لردك distinguished الجميل جدا


و فعلا من الضرورى معرفة اسماء كل المعماريين باللغة الانجليزية للبحث عن اعمالهم...............

و بالتالى اطلب من كل من يعرف اسم احد المعماريين الموجوديين بالقائمة باللغة الانجليزية ان يضيفه حتى يسهل البحث عنه و وضع اعماله لافادة الجميع باذن الله..........


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (11 أغسطس 2006)

6-الدوفان ايك aldo van eyck
source:greatbuilding.com
1-Amsterdam Orphanage






2-Hubertus House


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كيف حال الجميع؟؟؟؟

اية ياجماعة اين مشاركتكم فى هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الموضوع قوى جدا و هام جدا:12: 

و اكيد كل واحد عنده اقل معلومات عن اى من المعماريين الموجوديين:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 

ياريت ياجماعة تشاركوا فيه كى نثرى المنتدى:12:


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*المعمارى ايرو سارنيين*

كان بارعا فى ربط الاسلوب الانشائى للمبنى بفكرته التصميمية
مثل هذا المبنى الذى تم تجريد طائر فيه وهو مبنى 
مطار دالاس الذى به علاقة غير عادية بين العمود والحائط والسقف



صمم فى مكان ضخم حيث عشرة الاف هكتار فى موقع مسطح ويعتبر من المبانى المميزة جدا
صفوف الاعمدة المستديمة على الواجهات 
له سقف رشيق مقوس علق بين هذة الاعمدة وصمم به غرف جلوس نقالة تحمل المسافرون من الصالات الى الطائرات
مبنى على سطح مسطح وسهل
توصل الى التصميم النهائى ان يكون معلق بحيث يكون فى مقدمته عالى ثم بعد ذلك اوطى فى المنتصف ويقل فى الظهر وكان له مسقط افقى مستطيل وبذلك يكون قادر على التوسع الجانبى للمبنى



الشئ الجذاب فى هذا المنشأ الجزء الرئيسى الذى صمم فيه الجزء الزجاجى بأنقضاض على سقف المطار 
عبر سارنيين فى هذا المبنى عن روح الطيران وكذلك الايحاء بالشعور بالارتفاع وذلك فى تدفق الشكل الخارجى للمبنى 
وتعتبر كتلة المبنى هى المعبرة عن الشكل الفنى ولذلك لم يضف اليه اية صور او منحوتات
الجزء الرئيسى الذى يحيط المطعم كأنه ظهر سفينة رمز الرسو
يوجد فى المنطقة الوسطى مجموعة من المطاعم


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مطار جون كندى*

استخدم سارنين التجريد فى تصميم هذا المنشأ وكأنه تم نحته كرمز للطيران ليكون على شكل نسر يتحفز للانقضاض مستخدم حالة الاتزان التى يكون عليها النسر فى هذه الحالة ومعبرا بها عن الاسلوب الانشائى للمبنى​


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*النصب التذكارى بسانت لويس لسارنيين*

•​*حدد على نهر المسيسبى *
•​*مصنوع من الفولاز المضاد للصدأ المطلى فى شكل منحنى *
•​*يمتد عبر 630قدم من مستوىالارض من الحافة الخارجية الى الحافة الخارجية *
•​*يعتبر النصب الصناعية الاطول فى الولايات المتحدة *
•​*الاساس يمتد فى الارض 60 قدم وذلك حتى يساهم فى استقرار القوس وحتى يقاوم الرياح والزلازل وصممت قمة القوس بحيث تذبذب 18 بوصة *
•​*يوجد منظر القمة على شكل ظهر سفينة ويعتبر منظر بانورامى فى الشرق والغرب *​


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*قاعة الاحتفالات*

•ايرو سارنيين​*منشأ كروى صريح ونقى *

•​*الانشاء صريح فى الواجهه عن طريق الحامل والمحمول*


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*Kresge chapel*

ايرو سارنيين


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*North christian church*

ايرو سارنيين


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*yale Hockey Rink(New Haven)*

ايرو سارنيين
هذا المبنى يعتمد تصميمه على كمرة خرسانية واحدة تمتد بطول المبنى مستخدم فيها التشكيل الانسيابى الذى تعطيه الخرسانة.


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*Berkshire music shed*

هذا المبنى كله من الخشب


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*تصميم الاثاث*

ايرو سارنييين 
كل هذه الاعمال لايرو سارنيين احدثها كان منذ اكثر من ستين عام فى حدود التكنولوجيا وقت ذالك 
انه فعلا معمارى رائع


----------



## DOSH (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام على جميع الاعضاء المميزيين:12: 

بصراحة ياجماعة الموضوع دة مميز جدا و قوى و ياريت مشاركة جميع الاعضاء به لاثراء المنتدى اكثر و اكثر.:12: 
و شكر خاص ل ra_sh_1984 و كريم مسعود قطب على هذا المجهود الرائع من كليهما.:30: :30: :30:


----------



## جود كيالي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*رائع*

فكره رائعه جدا جدا.... و لكن هل من الممكن وضع كل مهندس في صفحه على حدا .... لسهوله تنزيل 
الصفحه .... 




و اليكم بعض من انطونيو جودي


----------



## Arch_M (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحة مواضيع جميلة شكرا لكم..صحيح الواحد بيستفيد من المعلومات اللي بترسلوها
انا ماعندي معلومات بصفة الكترونية لمثل هؤلاء المعماريين ولكن اشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*Peter Cook*

PETER COOK​ 


The architect Peter Cook (b. 1936) was co-editor of the Archigram magazine since the early sixties and until 1976 one of the leading members of the Archigram Group. The first public forum for Archigram was the 'Living City' exhibition of 1963, in which their ideas were initially directed against formal convention and toward loose and free associations. Subjects of inquiry were pop culture and new and advanced technology. Some of the most important projects were Plug-In City, Walking City, Cushicle, and Instant City. In more recent projects on his own, such as the Green, Yellow, Red, and Blue Houses, Cook transformed his theoretical concerns into more pragmatic building projects. Yet Archigram's concerns, especially the romance of high technology, remain inherent.​ 


Apart from various projects realized in cooperation with Christine Hawley, Peter Cook has predominantly published writings on architectural theory. Since 1984, Peter Cook is professor at the Städelschule in Frankfurt for which he also designed the new cafeteria building. ​ 


Peter Cook lives and works in London.


[***]http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects.html[/***]​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*Peter Cook*

*HIS PROJECTS*​ 
*Commercial Office Buildings*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/bmo.html"]Bank of Montreal, Exmouth Street, Sarnia[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/brook.html"]Brooke Telecom, Inwood[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/ccac.html"]Community Care Access Centre, Sarnia[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/elliot.html"]Elliot Brothers Grain and Feed Ltd.[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/stclairboard.html"]St. Clair Catholic District School Board Admin. Office[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/stargazers.html"]Stargazers on the Thames[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/swisschalet.html"]Swiss Chalet/Harvey's Plaza, St. Thomas[/***]​
*Educational*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/grandbend.html"]Grand Bend Elementary School[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/kinnwood.html"]Kinnwood Central Public School, Forest[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/odette.html"]Odette Faculty of Business Administration Building, University of Windsor[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/queene.html"]Queen Elizabeth II, Chatham[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/uniongas.html"]Union Gas Corporate Education Centre, Chatham[/***]​
*Health Care*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/ckha.html"]Chatham-Kent Health Alliance[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/standingoaks.html"]Standing Oaks Home[/***]​
*Institutional and Governmental*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/police.html"]Chatham Police Headquarters[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/civic.html"]Chatham Civic Centre[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/dresdenlib.html"]Dresden Library[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/judy.html"]Judy LaMarsh Building[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/off_court.html"]Provincial Offences Court, Chatham[/***]​
*Industrial - Admin - Office*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/siemens.html"]Siemens Automotive Inc. Chatham[/***]​
*Recreational*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/capitoltheatre.html"]Chatham Capitol Theatre[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/ymca.html"]New YMCA Renovations[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/thamescampus.html"]Thames Campus Arena[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/wish.html"]W.I.S.H. Community Centre[/***]​
*Religious*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/salvationchurch.html"]Salvation Army Church[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/stchirschurch.html"]St. Christophers Catholic Church, Forest[/***]​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/thamesvillechurch.html"]Thamesville United Church[/***]​
*Residential*​
[***="http://www.jordenandcook.com/projects/standrews.html"]St. Andrews Terrace[/***]​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Busan tower complex


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Busan tower complex


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

EXPO 2020


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

EXPO 2020


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

From Highway To Subway​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

housing​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Jaffa Avenue in Tel Aviv​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Jaffa Avenue in Tel Aviv


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجوكوا حد يكما المعلومات عن المعمارييت الموضوع كتيييييييييييييييير شيق


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd*

ملحوظة على المعمارى دانيال لايبسكند:

هو معمارى يهودى اسرائيلى
و المشروع السابق فى تل ابيب
و اغلب هذه المشاريع فى اسرائيل
و القصد من النشر هو معرفة اتجاة مختلف معماريا و كذلك الاطلاع على افكارهم لكى ننضج عن عنها و نتخطها بما يسمو بالحضارة الاسلامية و العربية ان شاء الله


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Light Train Competition

(1)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Light Train Competition

(2)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Light Train Competition

(3)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Light Train Competition

(4)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Light Train Competition

(5)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

MUSEUM


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

تابع .................
MUSEUM


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

Nathanya City​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind  دانيال لايبسكند*

تابع..................​ 
Nathanya City​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

SCHOOL


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*Daniel Libeskind دانيال لايبسكند*

تابع.................

SCHOOL


----------



## الوطواط (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ليش تجاهلتوا 
ادوارد ليربي ياشباب


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

*زها حديد ZAHA HADID*













​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

Albert museum extenion

















]


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID

*cardiff bay opera*​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID

*Contemporary Arts Center*​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID
*
تابع
Contemporary Arts Center*​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID


* Hotel Abu Dabi​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*
تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID




Hollywood​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID





*Habitable Bridge​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID




*Haffenstrasse​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID

*Kur 70-96​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع زها حديد Zaha Hadid*

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID



*Miscelaneous​*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

تابع زها حديد ZAHA HADID




Miscelaneous


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wMq (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووورين والله معلومات مره جيـــــــــــــــدة ،،،


بس ياريت يكون في معلومات عن انطونيو جاودي وفيكتور هورتا بليز وصور مررررررررررره ضروري :80:


----------



## DOSH (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
لية ياجماعة ما فى احد يكمل هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
   

ياريت تتم متابعته و استمراره فهو ثرى بالمعلومات عن كثير من المعماريين...................


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

لدى اقتراح بشان استكمال الموضوع وهو ان يكون لكل معمارى ملف مستقل ويستمر تدفق المعلومات عن كل معمارى بصفة مستمرة على ان تكون مشاركات الاعضاء بمعلومات او مواقع او صور دون التطرق للمشاركة بالشكر فقط والتى تستغل من الموضوع العديد من الصفحات بدون تقديم جديد لنكون بذلك مكتبة عن هؤلاء المعماريين


----------



## ooba (4 مايو 2008)

د.عبد الباقى إبراهيم 

السيرة الذاتية
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/baki_ar.htm

من كتابات د.عبد الباقى 
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/writings_ar.htm

كتب الدكتور 
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/Baki_Books_ar.htm

لوحتان تذكاريتان تضمان صور لمشاريعه ولمسيرته العلمية 
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/poster.pdf


ماكتب عنه فى المجلات و المواقع الإلكترونية 
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/written_ar.htm

شهادات التقدير و الجوائز العلمية التى حصل عليها 
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/certificates_ar.htm
تحياتى

مهندسه هبه أحمد فايق

مهندسة معمارية و مصممة الموقع الألكترونى لمركز الدراسات التخطيطية و المعماريه 


-------------------------------------------------------


----------

